# Formel für Berechnung von Photovoltaik-Anlagen



## Jellysheep (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich brauche eine Formel, um aus Höchstleistung einer Solaranlage (kWp), Dachneigung, Ausrichtung des Daches und Standort die tägliche Energie zu errechnen. 
Hier und hier ist das sehr anschaulich beschrieben, allerdings bekomme ich die Berechung nicht heraus...
Ich poste das mal in diesem Forum, weil der Code später in Java geschrieben werden soll.


----------



## zeja (28. Dezember 2009)

Hast du mal in das Javascript auf diesen Seiten reingeschaut?


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, aber ich finde dort auch nichts, hast du etwas gefunden?
Ich glaube, dass da nur die Daten gesammelt werden und an ein PHP-Skript gesendet werden... 
Falls du den Code noch nicht hast, bitte sucht auch nicht mehr danach, ich nehme jetzt eine Einstrahlungsscheibe und ein Standortseinstrahlungsbild (oder so ) und mach zwei verschachtelte switch-Anweisungen zum Abgleich.


----------

